# My New Labels



## pr1me (7/4/04)

just thought i'd share.

The buggered parrot brewery is in operation


----------



## Batz (7/4/04)

That's it !!!! h34r: 

The label type of thingy I've been after !! B) 

Where did you get that software pr1me??? :blink:


----------



## pr1me (7/4/04)

i did the curvy writing using word art in word 2000, then copy and pasted it into image composer 98, which came free with frontpage 98. the lil pirate image i grabbed from a google image search(not easy to find a buggered parrot by himself) i just threw it all together with a green circle behind it and was all done.


----------



## Batz (7/4/04)

:huh: :huh: :huh: 

Thanks :blink: :blink: 

To hard


----------



## pr1me (7/4/04)

i can make you one easy enough, just let me know what you want it to say, and give me a graphic to shove into the middle of it, preferrably with a coloured or transparent background.


----------



## Wreck (7/4/04)

I'm worried about your sanitation techniques after reading that health warning!


----------



## Hoops (7/4/04)

pr1me

Great label! A job well done, although I too am worried about the warning!

Hoops


----------



## JasonY (7/4/04)

Great stuff, next point would be how do you get it from the image to a nice sticker suitable for a beer bottle?

Curious to see the back label with the ingredients on it ... may give a hint to the cause of rectal cramping ...


----------



## Doc (7/4/04)

Great lable pr1me.

You should enter the BYO Label contest

Beers,
Doc


----------



## crackers (8/4/04)

great label pr1me,
and i like the warning, more subtle than
leave my beer alone!

cheers
crackers


----------



## pr1me (8/4/04)

LOL thanks for your comments guys, as to how im oing to get them onto the bottle, im going to hijack a big colour laser printer at work, whack em out on sheets of A3 in contact sheet form, then spend some time cutting them out and simlpy clag them onto the bottles. Alternatively i might get some label stock and print directly onto sticky backed sheeting.


----------



## SJW (8/4/04)

Do they stay on the bottles for multiple brews or do they come off when u wash them.


----------



## BarneyG (8/4/04)

Thats fantastic  

Batz, if you want to try label software goto here: CLICK ME


----------



## pr1me (8/4/04)

these are for my 1.5 liter glass cider bottles, they wont be coming off unles faded, cause i'll always try to have a batch of cider in the house. If i let my liver recover it might start thinking it doesnt need to be abused.


----------



## wee stu (8/4/04)

Ok class, this is my show and tell label from wee stu's brury

Pretty simple black and white, easy to cut out too - change the clip art and text to fit each new bru


----------



## crackers (8/4/04)

simple, yet classy.
well done stu.

crackers


----------



## pr1me (8/4/04)

i was told not to put percentage alcohol or volume on my labels cause they contravene liquor laws for homebrew.. anyone know if this is correct or not?


----------



## JSB (8/4/04)

And heres mine, for this Fridays bottling of my LCPA knock off........taste great in CC.......

Cheers & Have a great Easter Boys !!!


----------



## wee stu (8/4/04)

h34r: Am I in trouble _again_? 

BTW Prime - v impressed with the parrot labels


----------



## Batz (8/4/04)

Thanks to pr1me

Batz Brewery now has it's own label too


----------



## Doc (8/4/04)

It is still a couple of brews away on the schedule, but here is the lable for it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (8/4/04)

Great stuff guys !


----------



## wedge (9/4/04)

top work.


----------



## ozdevil (9/4/04)

Those labels are looking bloody brilliant top effort guys

cheers
ozdevil


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/4/04)

Let me add my praise for these labels*AWESOME

TDA*


----------



## RegBadgery (10/4/04)

I reckon that beer and pirates are a good mix - aaaaar me hearties! (if only every day was 'talk like a pirate' day). Anyway all of these labels look great - and I'll certainly be taking the doctor's hop tonic.

cheers
reg


----------



## pr1me (10/4/04)

you mean everyday ISNT talk like a pirate day? :unsure: 

thanks to everyone for your comments and praise!


----------



## pr1me (21/4/04)

:angry: I had to change my labels! Was just too bloody hard cutting a circle when "sampling"... so now ive got a square one i can cut more easily. hope you like, once again if anyone wants one of their own, happy to oblige.


----------



## Wax (21/4/04)

One of mine


----------



## Doc (22/4/04)

Here is one of my latest.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno (22/4/04)

Excellent bunch of labels everyone. Giving me ideas now as well.
Doc that last one has me rolling on the floor :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cheers


----------



## Doc (22/4/04)

Thanks Jonno.
You'll probably like this one too then.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (22/4/04)

And here's my latest masterpiece. Pretty dull in comparision to some, but keeps true to the Wee Stu's Brury house style. Sorry about the quality of the image - it was printed, copied, scanned, downloaded and posted - and this is the best I could do.
If people want a closer look, come to Ken's on Monday, it's coming with me - young as it is.


----------



## Doc (22/4/04)

I found a better graphic for the label.

Beers,
Doc

PS: Does anyone else notice that wheat beer seems to give you more gas ?


----------



## wardy (22/4/04)

very impressive guys, all of them are great!


----------



## sosman (22/4/04)

Well my wit didn't attenuate so well:


----------



## wee stu (23/4/04)

Jeez sos, if I was a quarter that clever, or witty, I'd be doing well.


----------



## Doc (10/12/04)

I've had a quick shot at creating a template in BeerSmith that automatically generates labels for my beers from the recipe.

You can checkout a quick sample I whipped up here

Same as before I've formatted it for my font (GoodDog), so unless you install the font you will get the default webfont (which doesn't make it look as good). My font is 
here and if you install this font, you will see it as I see it.

If you want a copy of the template to mess around with you can get it here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tdh (10/12/04)

But Stu, you are our shining wit  

tdh


----------



## Doc (10/12/04)

Update.

The name of the beer seems not to display if you are not using IE. I know a number of you aren't using Internet Explorer, so it won't display properly.
This appears to be because I used Frontpage and WordArt to get the pretty graphics etc.
Doh, should have used a standards compliant editor  

So this is what it should look like if you can't see it because you use a decent browser like Mozilla/Firebird.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (10/12/04)

tdh said:


> But Stu, you are our shining wit
> 
> tdh


 damn your spoonerisms Thomas - I am nobody's whining shit!!


----------



## Backlane Brewery (15/12/04)

Our latest-
the Santa Puta (ask an Italian what it means. Or a Mexican). 
The "mild or hot-take a look" refers to the fact that the hot ones have a whole chilli floating in them, and the mild don't.


----------



## Backlane Brewery (15/12/04)

And the Too Drunk To Shop- longnecks of beer & cider being given away for Christmas to a few lucky/favourite customers of Tracey's shop, which is downstairs from the Backlane Brewery.


----------



## Scotty (15/12/04)

I did one too just cos everyone else was!!!


----------



## taflex (16/12/04)

BWAHAHAHAHAAAHA! "Carefully strained through a bishops undergarments"

So THAT'S the secret to a good trappist ale. Man, that cracked me up. Nice one, pr1me.


----------



## kook (16/12/04)

Some of these labels are brilliant guys!!

Great effort 

Infact, a lot of them are better than the crap pictures on pump clips over here.

Some of my favourite labels are from Boelens. So simple, yet they look brilliant. http://www.proximedia.com/web/boelens.html

This years kerstbier had a new label, the hand drawn girl in the Bierken label wearing a skimpy santa outfit with a red hat. Really well done.

Cantillon labels are pretty cool too, however not quite as simple. http://www.cantillon.be

edit:

Fantome labels are good too: http://www.fantome.be/


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/12/04)

OK Doc.

I see your flatulence label, and raise you a big shit (my Christmas Case beer).

Front label is the standard brewery style.


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/12/04)

Back label explains how to make a big shit porter


----------



## taflex (17/12/04)

That's just scrumptious, Lurker. Sounds like the 'Cheech & Chong Labrador Spliff' of the beer world. 

:lol:


----------



## mikem108 (17/12/04)

Heres one of mine 

View attachment white_horse_beer.pdf


----------



## Backlane Brewery (21/12/04)

Here's the label for "Coke Fiend", the infamous cola beer. Pic taken from the cover of a cheesy 50s paperback called "I Was A Dope Fiend".
Note there is no actual use of any registered trademark. And if any large American soft drink company should uptight and sue, well, we haven't got any money anyway.


----------



## Backlane Brewery (21/12/04)

And the Dragon's Curse pilsener. Sometimes you can have almost as many hassles doing a K&A brew as an AG.


----------



## Backlane Brewery (7/3/05)

Are we the only people still labelling?

New ones for Su-Pear-Eme Gravy- spicy.

And of course Passionate Sarcasm- that's old Oscar Wilde, after sucking on a passionfruit. Or something.


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/3/05)

Hey Backlane, excellent labels.

Your one with Oscar Wilde would be a good label for the thread about the World's first Gay Wine.  

Warren -


----------



## Backlane Brewery (7/3/05)

Yeah we went with him because Tracey & I are sure he came up with that line about "sarcasm being the lowest form of wit". The yellow mouth was done pixel by pixel by me yesterday- obviously I don't have a life.

They are both damn good drinking, BTW.


----------



## big d (7/3/05)

very impressive labels guys.
so what software are you using.or other stuff

cheers
big d


----------



## Backlane Brewery (7/3/05)

We use a cheap version of Adobe Photoshop. We came up with a standard format, just a matter of finding/fixing the pic, then adding color, text & brewing info. Works like a charm as long as no-one disagrees on fonts, etc. 

They make a good display, we keep a labelled bottle of each brew on the mantlepiece, though it's getting a bit crowded up there now!


----------



## big d (7/3/05)

thanks blb
will keep an eye out for it.

:beer: 
big d


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/3/05)

Aw heck! 

I'll throw my hat in. Here's one I did a while ago. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## voota (23/3/05)

Here are my lables..


----------



## Captain (25/3/05)

I use a MS Word template that prints out on Avery address labels. 8 to a page and they go through my colour inkjet. it's simple to add graphics and text.


----------



## MVZOOM (8/5/06)

Looking for advice around sticking lables to bottles - have done a search and can't see too many options? 

I have heavily plagourised the Coopers SA lable (I mean, I copied the hell out of the beer and stole their yeast, so thought I might as well finish the job) - copy attached. 

Anyone had much success sticking thse to a PET bottle? I was thinking of a watered down PVA type mixture..

Cheers - Mike


----------



## barfridge (14/5/06)

Here's a couple of mine:


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/5/06)

My latest.  

Warren -


----------



## Archie (14/5/06)

Well This is my first label not as good as some but not too bad either. Its actually one of my tattoos my family clan which i have on my arm.


----------



## BS Brewing (15/5/06)

Archie 
I take it you are one of my clansman :beerbang: 
a couple I have been playing around with...Thanks Doc for the image I stole from you :beer:


----------



## major (15/5/06)

I've blantantly ripped off Frankos Label for Normell to design my latest three (please don't sue Franko, you inspired me  ).

<img src="http://static.flickr.com/52/137393872_50ffc56aa0_m.jpg" width="240" height="240" alt="Hayes Creek Pilsner.jpg" /></a>

<img src="http://static.flickr.com/46/137393856_392659d913_m.jpg" width="240" height="240" alt="Anzac Amber Ale.jpg" /></a>

<img src="http://static.flickr.com/55/137393890_fb32035e14_m.jpg" width="240" height="240" alt="Simpsons Donkey IPA.jpg" /></a>


----------



## paulc (15/5/06)

MVZOOM said:


> Looking for advice around sticking lables to bottles - have done a search and can't see too many options?
> 
> I have heavily plagourised the Coopers SA lable (I mean, I copied the hell out of the beer and stole their yeast, so thought I might as well finish the job) - copy attached.
> 
> ...



I have found that a glu-stick works well. It's easy to use, the labels stick, and they clean off easy in hot water.

My original labels (printed onto avery sticker paper) was a bastard to get off. The bottles still have some remanats of the glue after many wash cycles.


----------



## mika (15/5/06)

My lael is black'n'white and fairly crappy compared to the designs here... but it's cheap 
Missus get's this stuff from Big W that acts like double sided tape and comes in this handy dispenser. So you have to get the height of the label right for the size of tape available but length isn't an issue.
Then you can print out whatever on your home printer (colour if you want, or better still take it to work) and then just feed it thru the little machine.
The first roll we got was a fairly strong glue and a b#stard to get off the bottle, the latest is meant to be like water soluble so it'll come off easier.
Ends up costing ~$5 per ~60 bottle batch, plus colour printing if you want to go that way.
If anyone's interested I'll post some photo's of the unit and some more info.


----------



## Franko (15/5/06)

I'm watching you Major


----------



## ArnieW (16/5/06)

The best label sticking method I've come across is:

use paper (ie. not sticky) and use a basting brush to wipe milk onto the back of the label until the paper is dampish. Apply the label to the bottle and it magically glues on. (Not sure how you'd go with inkjet printing though).

To remove, simply rinse in warm water.

Works every time.

cheers, Arnie


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/5/06)

Beats drinking milk eh Arnie? :lol: 

As your famous Austrian namesake once said... Milk is for babies. I only drink beer. 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (16/5/06)

i'm diggin your middle label Major..! (ignore the pun)


----------



## bindi (16/5/06)

KoNG said:


> i'm diggin your middle label Major..! (ignore the pun)
> [post="126693"][/post]​



I love it  and pinched it [saved it] hope you don't mind Major <_<


----------



## andrewl (18/5/06)

Backlane Brewery,
Where did you get the pictures for your Su-Pear-Eme Gravy? I've been searching tediously through the internet for about 4 hours non stop but to no avail.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Batz (18/5/06)

andrewl said:


> Backlane Brewery,
> Where did you get the pictures for your Su-Pear-Eme Gravy? I've been searching tediously through the internet for about 4 hours non stop but to no avail.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


----------



## Batz (18/5/06)

Sorry

Was some peas and corn but :huh:


----------



## Pumpy (19/5/06)

Is that a Pro Art ? :blink:


----------



## Pumpy (19/5/06)

This label site allows you to design them and will print them for you 

http://www.myownlabels.com/ML112.asp?source=googleBR2


Pumpy


----------

